# Nemesis Fighting: Keith Jardine vs Francisco France



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

vs


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

lol at "nemesis fighting"


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Small bet on Mr. France.. apparently he's a BJJ Black belt with ATT and has a 6-1 record, all wins by submission, at these odds it's worth a small bet, for the crack.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They put out a promo vid to make sure we didn't forget about this thing with all those UFC, WEC and Strikeforce fights coming up:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Poor Kieth will likely drop another one, he will ride being the favorite forever after that decision over Chuck.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Fights are over now, no sites has posted the results yet, but Keith Jardine's twitter post explains it all


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I didn't even know he was fighting.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It wasn't shown live, I understand you can only watch it via tape delay after paying $9.95 on their site. I know the main event result because of the twitter post....but don't want to say as it may be seen as a "spoiler".


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Good go this card was yesterday and still no sites have the results! There were some big names on the card too, how have the MMA media missed this one?!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I settled it on Keith's word  I saw the twitter too. Too bad he didn't tell us what happened to Eliot and Paul, guess I'll wait til I find the results somewhere to settle those.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Paul Buentello's twitter also has his fight result


----------

